# Not sure what to try...



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

So, I think Murphy is sick of the Annamaet Aqualuk. He's been on it for like 6 months so I guess I can't blame him...but he isn't really enthusiastic about eating in the morning, which he ALWAYS is enthusiastic about eating lol. 

I'd like to give him some variety, but I'm also SUPER nervous because of his issues with kibble before (getting multiple ear infections). I put him on the Annamaet Option for a few weeks (grain inclusive, and is venison/salmon based), and his left ear began to bother him within a few weeks (could be a coincidence but I'm not sure). I was so nervous to even go from the premade raw to kibble, that I'm scared to try anything different lol.

I really believe in the quality of Annamaet, so I am nervous to try just any dog food company. They have the Manitok formula, which is lamb, buffalo, venison...but he got the WORST and most frequent gas he's EVER had lol. It was AWFUL. As soon as I stopped the Manitok (and it was only half manitok and half aqualuk btw), the gas ceased LOL. 

Umph...


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i'm always switching kibble but my go to kibble is Verus.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

The only food companies I trust anymore are Fromm grain free and Petguard (lifespan formula only). 
Or the honest kitchen.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

why not switch between premade and the kibble? I do this for my lot to add in more variety. Maybe throw in some canned or homecooked food as a topper.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Celt said:


> why not switch between premade and the kibble? I do this for my lot to add in more variety. Maybe throw in some canned or homecooked food as a topper.


I stopped the premade because I could no longer afford it. Oddly enough, his coat really improved on the Annamaet...it looked like crap on the premade lol.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm a mean mom....if it works, feed it to him. He's had so many issues, IMO you're asking for trouble by changing. Is there a canned you could add?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

what about nature's logic? its not grain free, but they use millet which is a gluten free grain.


----------



## Briank (Feb 25, 2013)

I've had some good luck with horizon legacy salmon.


----------

